# My 1st cookoff with the team



## junior281 (Oct 28, 2014)

Our team was in its first event this past weekend; Chili,Bean,Rib,Brisket cookoff competition was a awesome experience we won 1st place in hospitality and I brought home 1St place in brisket my uncle placed 5th in ribs and we placed 7th in beans and chili; I must say for our first cookoff being the under dogs we did damn well lol













IMG_5216_zpsgw0mhnhi.JPG



__ junior281
__ Oct 28, 2014


















IMAG0446_zpswhdbor3e.JPG



__ junior281
__ Oct 28, 2014


















IMAG0438_zpssjhxjeob.JPG



__ junior281
__ Oct 28, 2014


















IMAG0437_zpsiub8z10d.JPG



__ junior281
__ Oct 28, 2014


















IMAG0432_zpsbwro6qsf.JPG



__ junior281
__ Oct 28, 2014


----------



## bbqbrett (Oct 28, 2014)

Junior, that looks really good!  Congrats and keep up the good work.

Where was the contest?


----------



## b-one (Oct 28, 2014)

Great job! Brisket looks great! It must have been a fun experience!


----------



## junior281 (Oct 28, 2014)

Here in Houston at a annual cookoff they do it was a awesome experience I wasn't even planning on placing at all but when they called out my number almost felt a tear coming lol


----------



## dougmays (Oct 29, 2014)

Some good smoke penetration on that Brisket!


----------



## junior281 (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanx bud not bad for my 2nd brisket I never really done em but now I'm hooked


----------



## dougmays (Oct 30, 2014)

That's how i got hook....did my first comp about 3 years ago with just a WSM and Weber Kettle...now upgraded to a trailer smoker :)


----------



## cocoafloridaboy (Dec 1, 2014)

Sweet! I aspire to a smoker full, just like yours! Congrats! K


----------

